# Can someone explain to me why ping a 9 year old shouldn't be punished hanging?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

While Mother Smoked Meth, 4 Men Allegedly Raped 9-Year-Old Daughter - Breitbart


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like they'll be getting gang raped and sodomized in prison for years to come. What goes around comes around. Mother should lose custody and rights to the child for good. No excuse for letting that happen. None whatsoever.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Prison will seem like a walk in the park compared to what they will meet in Hell. jmho.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with drugs. Hang them but use an easy drop so they die slow


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

No prison. I don't want to pay for there existence. I don't care if they suffer, that doe me no good.
Hanging is old fashioned and basically stupid other than the image. Injection is supposed to be humane, but it's actually just a scam. Just shoot them. It's cheap. No sane person wound even a twinge of guilt for shooting a rapist. 
Our prisons our too full, and our culture I soft. It's time to get a grip, thin the prisons out by killing these people. 
It's hard to believe that some would even consider paying for a rapist to live.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hang 'em up high and let 'em swing 'til the sun goes down


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

You know what's wrong with the world today?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Let the four of them get raped with a chainsaw.there is no excuse for sex crimes,kid crimes or elderly abuse.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Hang 'em up high and let 'em swing 'til the sun goes down


Seems like the ******* coulda' used an American gun for the picture.

Bring back the firing squad. First the knees, then elbows, then... well, an AR has a 30 round mag.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

You are required to have a licens do drive a car or own a firearm but any idiot can have a child untill they prove them selfes unsuited to the task of raising it. Turn it around and prove that you are a suitable parent and that you can afford to rais a child before you get a license to have one!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

This is going on all over the world ,, the sooner we get ride of them the better off it will be ,, the rapist should be raped and put to a very slow death " bleed out " would work very well ,, very slow .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if that wasn't part of the drug deal. Meth is a scourge and has been the downfall of many good people. 

That being said, your right this should be a death penalty case. I don't care if its lethal injection or decapitation, put them down like you would a sick dog. If the mother sold her daughter then she gets right in the line as well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Flay them alive.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Can someone explain to me why ping a 9 year old shouldn't be punished hanging?


No, I really can't. Well, I'm not overly a fan of hanging as a method of execution, but to the greater point of the question I can't say WHY this isn't a death-penalty capable crime. My personal opinion is that there are a whole host of crimes that should be capitol crimes. There is, IMO, no reason for "life in prison". If you are considered dangerous enough, or your crimes were heinous enough, that you will never be allowed back in society, then you should simply be executed instead. Cheaper for the tax payers, and reduces prison over-crowding.

Murder, attempted murder, rape, kidnapping, selling drugs to kids, etc, etc. Yes, I know that details need to be worked out and that there are multiple types of murder (including "felony murder"), I'm just talking in general terms here.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> No prison. I don't want to pay for there existence. I don't care if they suffer, that doe me no good.
> Hanging is old fashioned and basically stupid other than the image. Injection is supposed to be humane, but it's actually just a scam. Just shoot them. It's cheap. No sane person wound even a twinge of guilt for shooting a rapist.


I've always favored "Nitrogen Asphyxiation" as an execution method. It's cheap, safe, effective, painless, and has absolutely no harmful effects to the environment/public when vented (like the gas chamber can). Hell, you can vent it to the outside w/ no clean-up needed.


----------

